# further confusion room space



## joel feila (Oct 27, 2012)

i have a room at the Hilton con hotel with space available from FRIDAY to SUNDAY night.  in total i have room for three other people and the room as two double beds.


----------



## lavthefox (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey! Are you still looking for people to room with ya?

Please respond to me, send a note to lavthefox on FA! woof woof!


----------



## AppleberryPocky (Jan 9, 2013)

I have three people total, our room got canceled and now both hotels are fully booked, let me know if you're still open :3


----------

